# Training not to go upstairs



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi every time my back is turned Dexter makes a run for the stairs and has now managed to get to the top no problem. Last week I carried him up to show him round incase he thought he was missing something and he didn't seem bothered with anything. We don't really want him going upstairs and could get a stairgate but I was wondering whether it is best to train him not to go up. I would really appreciate hearing what everyone else has done and what training works best.

Thanks for any advice I best go and get him down again!

Alison:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I use a stairgate, upstairs is my cat's safe haven!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We have a wooden stairgate at our lounge door preventing our dogs from accessing the hallway, therefore the stairs, my son's room and the front door. I can't be doing with holding back an enthusiastic pack of dogs whilst trying to open the front door! My dogs have full access to the lounge, kitchen and conservatory - plenty of room. 

Karen x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

stairgate is the only way.

Don't want to preach but....... you showed him upstairs LOL


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

We've put a stairgate in - it's the only way to keep the upstairs out of bounds!! Also have a stairgate across our second sitting room where the kids have playstation so they can go in there for some peace from the beast. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

I have this problem now too. All fine using a stair gate. I'd even left it open and Pixel had stayed down. However, the other day Pixel discovered that she can slip through the bars of the gate and now she comes upstairs if she feels I've been away too long. I feel like I've gone backwards with her now as she never used to come upstairs. I've put her in her cage three times when she's come upstairs but she's has carried on coming up.

Stair gates are good but make sure you get one that she can't squeeze through.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My hubby originally said, no upstairs, not on beds, not on the sofa, but definitely no stair gate ! :talktohand: 

Sofa rule lasted all of 10 mins 
I wanted Millie upstairs to keep my youngest son company on his bed, so I won that 
And once we stopped using the crate we let Millie sleep on the landing outside our bedroom door  

All in all, she's allowed upstairs and her bed is nice and quiet away from the madness of the rest of the house, when she wants to be alone 

I wasn't much help to you was I 

You could try the stay command, with clicker training is easier, but you have to work in very small stages. ie get Dexter to sit at the bottom of the stairs you sit on step up and gradually move up one step each time. You need about 5 consecutive 'stays' on each step before moving on/up.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got a stair gate at the bottom of the stairs because of my 2 year son so it will just stay. When I have left it open and gone up Coco still sits on the bottom step waiting


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't resist Betty coming up for a morning cuddle on the bed ( according to
the trainer this is very bad as It allows them to think they are on equal terms etc... ) but it's just one of those things that for me makes having a dog so
wonderful.I have no kids in the house so not a big issue for me...


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi a stairgate is a good start untill they have learnt to sit and stay and then its just being stricked about it really, im like julie i like my wispa upstairs with me so im not much help either sorry


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We have a stairgate also. If I go upstairs and then someone else leaves the gate open (grr) Max comes up to find me.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I can't resist Betty coming up for a morning cuddle on the bed ( according to
> the trainer this is very bad as It allows them to think they are on equal terms etc... ) but it's just one of those things that for me makes having a dog so
> wonderful.I have no kids in the house so not a big issue for me...


Me thinks, that with what Betty Boo and you have been through, she deserves to have cuddles on your bed  :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

We use a stairgate at the bottom of the stairs too. Also have one at the kitchen door.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Take him upstairs and bath him! Only let him go upstairs when it's bath time  He'll soon get the message that upstairs means bath.. lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Take him upstairs and bath him! Only let him go upstairs when it's bath time  He'll soon get the message that upstairs means bath.. lol.


HAHAHAH that is funny!!! I like it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for the stairgate. But early morning cuddles in bed with Dexter is the best part of the day for me!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thats exactly what I did , he now wont venture upstairs even though he is ok with the bath


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Our sitting room is upstairs (we're using the kids room downstairs just now) and eventually, when Izzy is a reliable with toilet training we will take the dogs upstairs, it's then a slippery slope, my daughter is desperate to have the dogs sleeping with her!


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

She's beginning to get it. I stand on the other side of the gate when going up the stairs and say'down' firmly as she knows this command and no. I do this a few times as I go un the stairs and then when I am upstairs I keep going back every so often and saying it again. When she doesn't come upstairs and I go downstairs again she gets lots of praise and a puppy treat. When she does come upstairs I take her back downstiars and she gets no with my arms folded and i show her two fingers as she knows this is a warning that she will get a tap on her nose if she carries on. Then if she comes up next time I go upstairs she gets three taps on the nose followed by a no and she is ignored.

Working so far!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

God i let Buddy go anywhere in the house,mind you its everyone else in the house that ive been teaching not Buddy lol 
(dont leave shoes out,keep bedroom door shut,no toys left on floor downstairs etc etc)
He only wants to go upstairs if ive gone up there but i keep all the doors shut and he soon gets bored,if im in the kitchen he usually just sits near my feet (ive tripped over hima couple of times!)
Must say i pop him in the crate if i need a shower etc im sure he'd try and climb in there with me given half the chance!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> God i let Buddy go anywhere in the house,mind you its everyone else in the house that ive been teaching not Buddy lol
> (dont leave shoes out,keep bedroom door shut,no toys left on floor downstairs etc etc)
> He only wants to go upstairs if ive gone up there but i keep all the doors shut and he soon gets bored,if im in the kitchen he usually just sits near my feet (ive tripped over hima couple of times!)
> Must say i pop him in the crate if i need a shower etc im sure he'd try and climb in there with me given half the chance!!!


Can you please come and train my kids!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I can't resist Betty coming up for a morning cuddle on the bed ( according to
> the trainer this is very bad as It allows them to think they are on equal terms etc... )


Rubbish (well I think so anyway) you enjoy your cuddles with Betty. I hate all that dominance/equal terms stuff - "feed them last, make them wait, don't let them sit on your lap, when you give them a command say it like you mean it" - give Betty a massive, lovely big morning cuddle on your bed from me


----------

